# Refinishing 870 Stock



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a 870 that i have used and abused for years and years. Needless to say a majority of the stock no longer has a protective finish on it. I would like to sand it down and refinish it.

I was told many years ago about the perfect solution to use when refinishing but I can't remember what it was. It was something about mixing something with the polyureathane to allow it to soak into the wood. If you do this the Poly gets into the wood better so the poly apparently doesn't flake off after the wood gets soak with water in the duck blind.

Do any of you have any idea what I am talking about? If not oh well...

Do any of you have any products/procedures that seemed to work well in the past.

Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected] ... tocks.html
http://www.gatewaytoairguns.com/library ... 0Stock.htm

If you go down to the staining steps or do a "Ctrl F"(Control Find) on the word "polyurethane" on these two websites there's a couple good tips I think you're looking for.
One guy prefers Varathane #66 mixed w/ Boiled Linseed Oil (BLO) and the other guy uses Mixwax oil based stain as you'll see.


----------

